# Car News- New Civic Type R



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Engineered to deliver the most rewarding drive in the hot hatch segment
◾Optimised and refined 2.0-litre VTEC TURBO with an output of 320 PS and 400Nm of torque
◾New Type R further refines sporty dynamics of new Civic hatchback heightening driving performance
◾Sales to begin summer 2017
◾To be built in Swindon, UK, for markets worldwide, including Japan and USA








Honda has revealed the all-new Civic Type R at the 2017 Geneva Motor Show, ahead of the model's European launch in the summer. The new car builds on Honda's heritage in developing high-performance hatchbacks, and represents the segment's ultimate expression of dynamic purity.

Sharing the same fundamentals as the new Civic hatchback, the new Type R has been engineered from the ground up to deliver the most rewarding drive in the hot-hatch segment - both on road and on the race track.








Revised 2.0-litre VTEC TURBO engine and 6-speed manual transmission

The 2.0-litre VTEC TURBO 'heart' of the multi-award-winning previous generation Type R has been optimised and refined and now produces 320 PS with peak torque of 400 Nm. Throttle response and driveability have improved thanks to optimised engine control settings.








The smooth and precise six-speed manual transmission is further improved by a rev match control system, ensuring no compromise in the Type R's intimate, rewarding connection with the driver.

A stiffer chassis and revised suspension

The new Type R takes the lighter, more rigid body shell of the new Civic hatchback and adds further use of adhesive in key areas. Compared to the previous Type R, torsional rigidity is further improved by 38%.

The front Macpherson strut suspension of the standard hatchback is revised with new geometry to minimise torque steer and maximise sporty handling. At the rear, the new independent multi-link system of the standard car is improved with the use of unique high rigidity suspension arms.

Enhanced driving modes

An enhanced selection of driving modes give the car greater usability compared to the previous Type R. A new 'Comfort' setting sits alongside agile 'Sport' and track-focused '+R' modes. Each selection tailors the adaptive dampers, steering force, gear shift feeling and throttle response of the car on demand.

Refined aerodynamics for high-speed stability

The all-new Type R has a more comprehensive aerodynamic package than the previous model, including a smoother underbody, front air curtain, a lightweight rear wing and vortex generators at the trailing edge of the roof line. The muscular, aggressive body has a best-in-class balance between lift and drag, contributing to greater high speed stability.

Produced in Europe, exported to major markets worldwide

Production of the new Civic Type R is anticipated to start in summer 2017 at Honda of the UK Manufacturing (HUM) in Swindon - the global manufacturing hub for the 10th generation Civic hatchback.

The Type R will be exported across Europe and to other markets around the world, including Japan and the US. Its arrival in North America will mark the first time that any Honda-badged Type R has been officially sold there


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Drove right through Halfords looking at those photos. Just a complete mess and those rear pipes look god awful. Prefer the current model personally.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

looks nice how are hot hatch should look if you want Subtle buy a seat FR


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Goodbye Focus RS!

It's a yes from me.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

frugly!


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

That's one ugly MF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

bigmac3161 said:


> That's one ugly MF.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't realise microfibres could be ugly lol 

I actually quite like that!!

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How a hot hatch should be, in your face and aggressive looking and it doesn't care what people think of it as it's saying I want to pick a fight with another hot hatch.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

This is growing on me, still not sure about the back end, but Soul Boy says above, it's all about being bonkers.

I didn't like the shape of the last CTR as it wasn't too different from the FN2 for me, but this is much better.

I bet it will be a hoot to drive. It's a proper Type R, stiffened up and designed for a purpose, like the Type R's of old which sadly stopped when the EP3 came out.

I love this picture Honda posted yesterday of the Swindon factory, all UK model Type R's, pre production models with aaparently 0 miles on the clock. Even got a sexy ATR there


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

actually i quite like it


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Yup I like it


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I love it


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I like it but personally I prefer the FK2 given the choice.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Absolutely LOVE IT!



Shiny said:


>


This is a great pic!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

This has definitely grown on me. I really would like one of these..:thumb:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Yuck!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Hate it,its just too much..its toy kids car.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks ok I think, but still no need for 300hp in a hot hatch.

I'd much rather have a mint Integra DC5 with some Mugen magic or something added, it would be way cooler than this new CTR and cheaper to buy.


----------



## goat (May 8, 2015)

ugly, not for me. the exhausts particularly are horrid.


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm tempted to get one when I get rid of the ST - and that's despite the funky tail pipes! I'm sure the people in the aftermarket world will come up with some wacky replacements too


----------



## aidan97 (May 5, 2016)

I do like the front end styling of the car, just not sure on the backend and I don't like the tailpipes at all. I'd have one if I could though, and as others have said replace the tailpipes with an aftermarket option.


----------

